# Fear aggression, huh? Take that!



## msshovel (Jul 28, 2012)

I am so proud of my boy Major! We got him at 11 weeks old. He was badly under weight at only 10lbs, had scabies and intestinal worms. We took him to Banfield at our nearby Petsmart. I needed a vet that was open on the weekends and they took very good care of our senior cat in the past. Well, every time we took him for shots, check-ups or what not he would bark his head off at people and other animals. The vet told me he had fear aggression and we needed to be careful with him around our children, or we may need to find him another home. Whatever. No way was I going to re-home this beautiful creature. I was determined to work with him.

He is now 9 months old, 60lbs and a gentle dog. I took him to Petsmart today to get some treats and a bone and even though he was a little hesitant to go in the store since he hasn't been there in many months, he went in sniffed around and was happy to see everyone. Didn't bark at all! He was calm and patient and listened to every command I gave him. A small, crying child even came up behind him and he ignored the kid! No fear aggression here...

I am so proud of how he has grown and how he has taken to his training. My family and I have worked hard to help him grow into such a special dog and I can't wipe off the smile on my face. He still has issues (resource guarding his ball, hatred of cats, jumping up when he's too excited) and I know his training will be life-long, but he is such a wonderful dog.

God bless these wonderful animals and God bless my boy!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations, it seems all you love and nurturing him back to health has paid off. Keep it up, you are approaching the adolescent stage which may be challenging.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

That is a great bragg


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, great Bragg! Nice work to you and good dog to Major 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like you have done a tremendous job, congratulations and where are your pics so that we can brag on him too?


----------

